# ReyLight Pineapple mini (copper) AAA/10440 flashlight



## hbk_rey

2017-10-27 update


Problem fixed. We have manually fixed the drivers, made 3 samples. Video here. 
No pre-flash. OK.
Starts at moon after 3 seconds off. OK.


Will make a new batch of drivers and then assemble.
I could send you new drivers . But the driver is press-fit into the alu pill, it might be hard to pull out. I might send the whole assembly. Easier to swap.
Driver = 4$, assembly = 6$ 
--------------------------------------


Well, actually some problems happened with the 1st small production.

1. It has a pre-flash for the moon mode. (Not very obvious unless you look closely)
2. It is supposed to start at moon every time. But it seems to have a memory of 30-40 seconds, well it is not actually memory. Memory means it remembers the last used mode, but it goes to next mode.
Pre-flash is something I definitely won’t like. Regarding the “memory”, some might take it a bug, some take it a feature.

Reason is that it has a capacitor, which stocks some power after the light is off. After some discharging, there is no flash or “memory” anymore. 
The capacitor was meant to prevent any demange from the surge since it is a boost circuit. That engineer was not considering the pre-flash a problem (defective)
And I was too wrong to discover it timely since the production was already done. Luckily we didn’t make many of them. We could still do improvement. It might take one month for the perfect version.

It was priced 45$ and group sold on Massdrop at 33$, now I’m selling the “special version” at 20$, if orders reach 150pcs, it’s 18$. If only you could accpet the pre-flash. Here is a video of demo.
(If you already ordered from MD, pls contact me for refund of 13-15$)

Pls reply “in” in the thread if you are interested.
Pls reply “amazon”, if you are in US. They could ship a little faster.

Specs:
Material: solid copper
LED: 4000K Nichia 219C 90 CRI (Color Rendering Index)
Reverse polarity protection
AR coated lens
Aluminum alloy orange peel reflector
Tail-stand capability
1 tritium slot (1.5 x 6 mm, not included)
Dimensions: 2.9 x 0.55 in (7.4*1.4cm)
Weight: 1.3 oz (37 g)

Eneloop AAA battery：
Moon mode: 0.1 lumens, 100 hrs
Mid mode: 15 lumens, 5 hrs
High mode: 125 lumens, 25 mins

320mAh 10440 battery：
Moon mode: 0.3 lumens, 100 hrs
Mid mode: 170 lumens, 40 mins
High mode: 360 lumens, 10 mins









List:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## zeroair

amazon


----------



## Weld Inspector

Amazon!


----------



## emarkd

I take it this is why the Massdrop lights are delayed. So if we ordered through Massdrop we'll eventually be getting the newer version, one without preflash, right?


----------



## hbk_rey

emarkd said:


> I take it this is why the Massdrop lights are delayed. So if we ordered through Massdrop we'll eventually be getting the newer version, one without preflash, right?


No,
I already shipped them before I realized this problem. You might ask me for refund.


----------



## scintillator

amazon


----------



## Nichia!

When it will be available on Amazon


----------



## Gez777

Hi, am interested in 'Special' or 'Perfect' am in the UK


----------



## RobertB

I think Rey is over stating this as a problem IMO. Most people don't care about .1 lumen since you can't see your hand in front of your face with .1lm anyway. Also, after 40 seconds the capacitor discharges. Thirdly, the way I understand it, this is only a feature with the higher voltage of the 10440 and not the AAA.


----------



## phosphor22

emarkd said:


> I take it this is why the Massdrop lights are delayed. So if we ordered through Massdrop we'll eventually be getting the newer version, one without preflash, right?



Regarding the Massdrop purchase - I have the same question - if we do nothing will we eventually be shipped a "perfect" one with no memory or preflash?


----------



## hbk_rey

phosphor22 said:


> Regarding the Massdrop purchase - I have the same question - if we do nothing will we eventually be shipped a "perfect" one with no memory or preflash?


Pm coming.


----------



## hbk_rey

2017-10-27 update


Problem fixed. We have manually fixed the drivers, made 3 samples. Video here. 
No pre-flash. OK.
Starts at moon after 3 seconds off. OK.




Will make a new batch of drivers and then assemble.
I could send you new drivers . But the driver is press-fit into the alu pill, it might be hard to pull out. I might send the whole assembly. Easier to swap.
Driver = 4$, assembly = 6$ 
--------------------------------------


----------



## jemab

Amazon


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Massdrop. Is the assembly offered instead of the refund? I really love this light, and am saving for the Titanium light. Any chance this could be offered in brass?


----------



## hbk_rey

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Massdrop. Is the assembly offered instead of the refund? I really love this light, and am saving for the Titanium light. Any chance this could be offered in brass?



Either refund or new assembly is fine. Mini pineapple brass? or LAN brass? I'm not sure.


----------



## hbk_rey

On amazon now. Code: GL497KM4 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076YDYTS5/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Nichia!

Hi 

You said it will be 19.99 now it's 23.99 + 5$ for shipping! That's 30$!


----------



## Ozythemandias

Nichia! said:


> Hi
> 
> You said it will be 19.99 now it's 23.99 + 5$ for shipping! That's 30$!



The coupon Rey posted brings it to 19.99


----------



## Weld Inspector

19.99 + 5.04 for shipping if ur a prime member u get free shipping 

Regardless I just ordered my next reylight and looking forward to seeing the next prototype of the mokume gane!


----------



## terryoregon

I was not aware that some 10440 batteries are a flat-top style, like those sold by EBL (which I recently purchased). Those will NOT WORK at all in this flashlight (won't turn on). However, the Soshine work fine.

Update: I was able to add a blob of solder to the EBL + contact, problem solved. Adding solder to battery contacts can be a pain with larger batteries, because the battery can act as a heat sink. However, these are small batteries, and it was easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## hbk_rey

terryoregon said:


> I was not aware that some 10440 batteries are a flat-top style, like those sold by EBL (which I recently purchased). Those will NOT WORK at all in this flashlight (won't turn on). However, the Soshine work fine.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## FJaeger

Is the one sold on Amazon the improved version or the original? If it's the original, how would I go about getting the updated assembly? I just got my mini a few days ago and it doesn't seem to be working right.
Thanks


----------



## Weld Inspector

BAD NEWS apparently I didn't pay attention to my address settings on amaxon and shipped the light to my old house, new tenant kinda played dumb when I asked if a package showed up- so I lost my minI pineapple- bummer gotta order another to the right address!


----------



## hbk_rey

FJaeger said:


> Is the one sold on Amazon the improved version or the original? If it's the original, how would I go about getting the updated assembly? I just got my mini a few days ago and it doesn't seem to be working right.
> Thanks



You can PP 6$ to [email protected], I will ship you a new assembly.


----------



## hbk_rey

Weld Inspector said:


> BAD NEWS apparently I didn't pay attention to my address settings on amaxon and shipped the light to my old house, new tenant kinda played dumb when I asked if a package showed up- so I lost my minI pineapple- bummer gotta order another to the right address!



Sorry to hear.


----------



## FJaeger

Rey, I sent the money over paypal on December 11. I just want to verify that you received it. Thanks.


----------



## hbk_rey

FJaeger said:


> Rey, I sent the money over paypal on December 11. I just want to verify that you received it. Thanks.



Assembly shipped, will pm you the tracking.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Thanks Rey for my new light, and standing behind your products! I love your work and appreciate your integrity!


----------



## hbk_rey

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Thanks Rey for my new light, and standing behind your products! I love your work and appreciate your integrity!


Thank you.


----------



## tsihcaz

Are the $6 assemblies still available? I ordered a light from Amazon and got the original version.


----------



## night.hoodie

I seached around after discovering this thread, first I have seen of this new piece, and obviously I am very late. I found no mention of what I am looking to discover, neither in this thread, nor on the Amazon page, nor on the rather amatuer review I found on Reddit (CPF > Reddit, :cpfrules:, Reddit  )


Is the circuit of the updated Pineapple mini (copper) utilizing PWM, or any similar scheme of stretching capacity, (don't care what any may claim about detectability, only the facts requested, please, without the commentary) or is the circuit legitamately Constant Current in all modes? 


Are any modes circuit-regulated for constant brightness, or will the brightness drop as voltage drops (i.e. is it instead battery-regulated)? 


Does the circuit have low-voltage protection cut-off for Li-ion cells?

Requiring these premium qualities, I fully realize, is a lot to expect from such a reasonably priced (more accurately, an absurdly low-priced) AAA copper high-CRI flashlight. Regardless of the answers, this is a very attractive flashlight for AAA LED flashlight collectors at any price.


----------



## hbk_rey

tsihcaz said:


> Are the $6 assemblies still available? I ordered a light from Amazon and got the original version.



Sorry I don't have the assembly left, but we're going to release the upgraded ones soon. Sorry it is Chinese New Year holiday now.


----------



## fengstar

I just ordered one off amazon from the seller ximan. Is this the old version? If so I need to cancel order lol.


----------

